# maltese barking



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I m looking for advice on how to reduce my dogs barking. i ve tried tooting a horn, sprayed water and had an air blower can to try and startle her when she starts which isn't too bad in doors but every little things starts her off when she s outside and i m worried the neighbours will start to complain soon and as we live on an air force base we could be forced to re home her. she s lovely otherwise and when we re out walking she doesn't bark much so she must be just protecting her home.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly I do not know of a way to soothe the barking spells. Our Lady Bella barks quite a bit too and it can be a bit troublesome. We are looking at going away for my husbands 40th birthday, and I'm not even considering hotels because I know her barking would be an issue. Only house rentals for us I guess, and that is less than cost effective  .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it sounds terrible but I used a bark collar ,it only took a couple zaps. I don't leave it on them ,when I'm not around them. Now all I have to do is get it out or sometimes I put it on them without turning on the "zap" and they quiet right down....

I tried all the things I could find and having 4 Malts,it's really just one Emily,that really gets it going so usually if I collar her,she doesn't bark,it's pretty quiet...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> I know it sounds terrible but I used a bark collar ,it only took a couple zaps. I don't leave it on them ,when I'm not around them. Now all I have to do is get it out or sometimes I put it on them without turning on the "zap" and they quiet right down....
> 
> I tried all the things I could find and having 4 Malts,it's really just one Emily,that really gets it going so usually if I collar her,she doesn't bark,it's pretty quiet...


When we were at the vet, there was a lady with 2 maltese and she said that she used the bark collar. After only a couple of zaps she only has to show them the collar and the barking stops.
I have been using the penny can, then the water bottle, then clicker training and now Pet Corrector. He barks a lot less now but we need to keep him from barking at people and other dogs when on walks or when neighboors come to the door.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I have never tried the methods above. Not sure I would either (no offense). My Leo is my barker/greater. I turn him around to me (away from what he was barking at) and tell him no. I repeat the process until he understands.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I dont think I would use a shock collar either. (no offense) Can you imagine getting shocked just for doing something they naturally do. They are dogs and they are suppose to bark.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I undestand the hestitance to use the collar. 

I do go see what they were barking at since many times it's valid.Sometimes they just barked to bark though. They'd bark if a bird landed on the windowsill or at the cat on the ledge,if a leaf blew by a window... they were really bad at insessant ,shrill, painful to my ears,barking at people when they came in or if the phone rings they just wouldn't stop barking. If people came to the door ,they'd just keep barking and barking the whole time they were there.

Or I'd let them outside to potty and they'd bark and bark and bark as we walked up to the door. They'd bark while they were potting...They'd bark insessantly as I got their food and their barking was hurting my ears,my ears would hurt and ring afterwards. They'd bark inssesantly if Al came home from work or I come in from town...

The barking escalated into fights too.


Once I did the bark collars,their insessant barking diminished by quite a bit. They'll still bark a bit when they hear a car or truck or especially a motorcycle. They rarely bark uncontrollably now. They'll bark and let you know if someone is coming ,but not the frantic out of control ,hurt my ears and made them ring barking they did before...

I wouldn't want them to stop barking,it's is their communication. 
95% of the time ,if they bark,there's a reason. Before it was just barking at everything and nothing. But I couldn't deal with the shrill high pitched barking that makes your ears ring...

Now if they bark it's a lower tone bark,not as shrill and not as constant either...
They will still get the occational barking fit,but I can usually shush them with a quick couple of words.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I undestand the hestitance to use the collar.
> 
> I do go see what they were barking at since many times it's valid.Sometimes they just barked to bark though. They'd bark if a bird landed on the windowsill or at the cat on the ledge,if a leaf blew by a window... they were really bad at insessant ,shrill, painful to my ears,barking at people when they came in or if the phone rings they just wouldn't stop barking. If people came to the door ,they'd just keep barking and barking the whole time they were there.
> 
> ...


 
Oh dear Michelle, please don't take offense or anything like that. It's just my personal prefernce not to. Now if I could use it on some humans, that talked to much....:HistericalSmiley:I'd be the first in line.

My Mia only barks when there really is something to bark about.

Ana sounds like a parrot, and really rarely barks.

Leo, bless his heart, He will bark, but I think it's because he hears Harley outside (the dog next door) and he wants to go out and play.

Now if I'm on the phone, just like children, Mia and Leo will bark. 

If we are outside, especially Leo, out my other neighbor, (none of my babies liked them for some reason) and I turn him around and correct him. If he doesn't get it, then he comes in.

My kids barking really doesn't bother me to be honest, they usually are trying to tell me something (like when I shut Leo in the powder room).

I'm an odd duck, I don't mind it in the home, but still do correct it when unnessary. 

For instance, when we first come home, Mia will bark, and Ana and Leo are dancing. I tell Mia, barking will not get you attention, and she stops.

I just couldn't, for me, use the shock collar. I don't judge anyone who does, but it's not something I would be comfortable or happy doing. 

Honestly? When we first get home, Ana sounds truly like a parrot


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie doesn't bark at "things" so much in the summer when the house is closed, A/C on. Now with the door open, she does let me know if a dog is going by. If somebody rings the doorbell, maybe. Or when she is all alone in the house, I've got a thread on that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

allheart said:


> Oh dear Michelle, please don't take offense or anything like that. It's just my personal prefernce not to. Now if I could use it on some humans, that talked to much....:HistericalSmiley:I'd be the first in line.
> 
> My Mia only barks when there really is something to bark about.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not offended ,don't worry,it's not like anyone attacked or flamed me. It's ok to disagree about remedies to a situation...it's how we all learn,so don't worry,not offended at all.B)

There's no black or white way to do things,we have to try things until they work and suggest things that may help others.It's totally up to them what method they try.


For me it was a last resort after trying years of other remedies and classes and training tools. I wouldn't recommend it as a first resort,I'd try everything else first. I think it may be because I have 5 and once one gets going,they all go crazy. It's like they feed off the energy of one. 
I would never leave it on them alone,or unmonitored. I wouldn't want them to be traumatized or panic and hurt themselves. 

Amber , Bitsy and Sasha have the low barks it's Emily and Rylee that really hurt my ears,I swear they could shatter glass with those barks. :w00t:

The instructions said you could leave it on them for a couple hours but seriously,it took about two times and about 10 minutes each and now they just see it and they'll calm down and maybe let out a low quick growly bark and then pretty much stop.

They will still bark but it's not the manic,shrill barking they did before. Their barking is lower and not as loud or constant.. Ususally all I have to do is "shush" them now. They'll bark some when company comes but once someone pets them,they'll quiet down.

When their barking excitement excalated into fights,I had to do something. 

Hugs!!!!


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks everyone i will try some of these , i did buy a little machine that goes next to her cage for when i m out and it gives off a high pitched noise we cant hear when she barks but it only works when she s next to it if she s elsewhere in the house she s not bothered by it.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw Victoria Stillwell (It's me or the Dog television show) where she stopped a dog's incessant barking by training it to look at her when she says "stop." She would give the dog a treat and say stop, and in a very short time the dog associated "stop" with the treat. She got to the point where everytime she said stop, the dog would direct his attention to her and stop barking. I've done that with my crew, and while I need to go back and reinforce the "stop" command, overall it worked very well.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> I dont think I would use a shock collar either. (no offense) Can you imagine getting shocked just for doing something they naturally do. They are dogs and they are suppose to bark.


I agree totally. Because they are so cute you forget they are dogs and that is what they do ha ha. JoJo does bark on walks at other dogs which drives me mad but he is so small and they are so big he probably feels intimidated and needs to bark first before they do :blink: I just carry on walking and talking to him :w00t: x x


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm having this problem with Gucci. She barks at people and other dogs CONSTANTLY. And she doesn't stop either. She gets really angry and tries to charge at them. It's awful. 
Since it's been warm, I've had the windows open and she just growls ALL night. I feel bad using any type of negative "punishment" but the treats and praise when she stops haven't worked. I think I'm going to have to start with the water bottle. I really want to be able to continue bringing her places but she's so vicious when people walk by...even if she's in her bag.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

socalyte said:


> I saw Victoria Stillwell (It's me or the Dog television show) where she stopped a dog's incessant barking by training it to look at her when she says "stop." She would give the dog a treat and say stop, and in a very short time the dog associated "stop" with the treat. She got to the point where everytime she said stop, the dog would direct his attention to her and stop barking. I've done that with my crew, and while I need to go back and reinforce the "stop" command, overall it worked very well.


 
That's what I do with my Angelo. Everytime he barks or nips on my toes, I say sit, he sits and I give him a treat.. so far it works.. but I try not to do it all the time or he will be chubby :thumbsup:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I use the penny can with laCie and so far so good
Now I just reach for it and she stops, I praise her and she moves on


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I use the word "quiet" for the barking. Both are taking to it well. I have never given any treats for this, but if they are not quiet within me having to tell them twice, they get sprayed with the water bottle. After being sprayed a few times, they know what quiet means.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

There are a ton of training tips online that are positive training. There is nothing you can't do with positive training.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I undestand the hestitance to use the collar.
> 
> I do go see what they were barking at since many times it's valid.Sometimes they just barked to bark though. They'd bark if a bird landed on the windowsill or at the cat on the ledge,if a leaf blew by a window... they were really bad at insessant ,shrill, painful to my ears,barking at people when they came in or if the phone rings they just wouldn't stop barking. If people came to the door ,they'd just keep barking and barking the whole time they were there.
> 
> ...


I bought the little bark collar but never really got to use it since my hubby had a fit!! So I bought the citronella bark collar and put it on her only when she is crazy barking. Now I let her bark for a minute and try to distract her with a treat or play. If she doesn't listen to mommy I get the collar out this usually settles her down, if not I put it on her and I leave it on her for 5-10 minutes (unless daddy takes it off her :angry Then I treat her for being a good girl.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the "stop" technique, I'm gonna try that starting tonight!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> I'm having this problem with Gucci. She barks at people and other dogs CONSTANTLY. And she doesn't stop either. She gets really angry and tries to charge at them. It's awful.
> Since it's been warm, I've had the windows open and she just growls ALL night. I feel bad using any type of negative "punishment" but the treats and praise when she stops haven't worked. I think I'm going to have to start with the water bottle. I really want to be able to continue bringing her places but she's so vicious when people walk by...even if she's in her bag.


I would contact a behaviorist about this. This sounds like aggression, not just barking. Any kind of negative reinforcement might just escalate it even more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Michelle - I think it's brave of you to share that you used a bark collar. Because they are an option, and sometimes it's all that works. There are situations where you can't have a dog barking excessively (apartments).

We had to use one on a past dog. It was a last resort thing, and all it took was once. I'm not saying that dog never barked again, but she stopped when we told her to. And it only took once.

Luckily for me, Miss Grace, my cat-dog, hates water.

So we are fine with the spray bottle. I can hold up any bottle and she stops.... she hates water LOL


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I used the spray bottle on Gucci a few months ago and she definitely didn't like it. This morning, she grabbed some socks and ran off with them and when I showed her the bottle, she took off running and dropped them.
I am REALLY hoping that I can stop the barking with that. 
As far as the aggression goes, I really need to figure out how to get that under control because I like to take her places and need her to NOT be vicious toward people or dogs.


----------

